# He is sleeping so much...



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm wondering if maybe my hedgie (2 months, brought him home a week ago) is just trying to adjust to his new surroundings? He sleeps all the time and I never hear him at night, which either means he is very quite or he is still sleeping. When I wake him up he eats, drinks, pees, and poos, but when I take him out for cuddles and exploration he just tries to hide. Is it normal for him to sleep this much? Is he just nervous about his new home? This is probably nothing, but I just want to make sure...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Baby hedgehogs do sleep a lot more than adults. You should find signs of activity in his cage at night though. Does he have a wheel? Is there any sign of poo on it?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

He has a wheel but so far he just ignores it, except for when I try to get him used to it by placing him on it. Then he produces what seems like his body weight in poop, haha.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I was away from home last night, but my roommate said she was woken up by Phin banging around in his cage, so I guess I now have evidence that he is, indeed, up and around! I hope it means he was on his wheel.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

A simple test you can do to see if he was on his wheel is to sprinkle some flour in the inside of the wheel. If it's disturbed the next day, he was on his wheel.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Good idea!


----------

